# 10 years or more



## sam (Mar 27, 2017)

Bought the fothergill off this board...10? years ago---took several years just to see a decal. Built it our as a single speed 700 but really wanted to go original geared 27" wheeled. Just got the Wheels on and Here's a pic of it's original Campy open C (small neck) shifter and rear Grand Sports


----------



## dubsey55 (Apr 2, 2017)

Looks beautiful, Can we see more of this machine please!!


----------



## sam (Apr 2, 2017)

I always likes this pic of the bike---it was right after I'd painted it and before I had ever seen decals for a Fothergill. Shows the Oscar egg lugs nicely


----------



## sam (Apr 10, 2017)

Stuff has started to arrive for the what should I call it---transformation? It now has 32/40 hi flange campy three piece hubs/ reg spoke proctor Regina 4 speed block. 50s campy grand sports /27 1/4 inch box alum rims/ 3/32 Williams chain ring. Hope the tires arrive soon.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 11, 2017)

looking forward to photos


----------



## sam (Apr 11, 2017)

bulldog1935 said:


> looking forward to photos



Nuttin arrived today, but at least I have Bulldog's  '57 Lenton Grand Prix project  to keep me going!  I've never seen a derailleur chain guard! How cool.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Apr 11, 2017)

Be updating soon. Got my hubs today, and have the chainguard adjusted


----------

